

Show HN: Glitch flickr images by given keyword - fatiherikli
http://glitchit.org

======
Sephiroth87
Doesn't work on Safari on Yosemite, as Apple seems to have fixed/broken their
JPEG decoder, usually can't display glitched images.

I had a similar problem in an app I'm working on and I had to use libjpeg for
the decoding, not sure if there are ways to handle it in JS...

PS. but it's a cool idea :)

------
mrjd
It's interesting to see this in JS. For a comparison I was playing with JPEG
glitching a while back but in Go... [http://jamesduncombe.com/whats-
brewing/jpeg-crush/](http://jamesduncombe.com/whats-brewing/jpeg-crush/)

------
neue
Didn't realize it would have sound, jumped when I clicked a link.

Pretty neat, though.

------
hoggle
Thanks for the headache, it was worth it - cool project! What's your stack?

~~~
fatiherikli
Thanks.

I'm using flask for web app, but the glitching mechanism runs on client side.

------
rikacomet
pretty nice! The exit button doesn't work for me though.

